# La Sal la sal archery elk



## 67699 (Aug 18, 2021)

Hello,

I drew the limited entry la sal archery elk tag and I'm headed up today. I was military for 20 yrs and traveled too much so this is my first ever limited entry tag and any help would be appreciated. I'm camping on Taylor flats near deep creek. I also have an archery deer tag. 

Thanks in advance
Dwayne


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Don’t pee into the wind, look both ways before crossing the street and remember to aim small, miss small.


----------



## 67699 (Aug 18, 2021)

MooseMeat said:


> Don’t pee into the wind, look both ways before crossing the street and remember to aim small, miss small.


Yeah....ok....


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Dwayneb said:


> Yeah....ok....


First post, come on asking for people to tell you where to go… what else do you expect? That’s great advice I gave you


----------



## 67699 (Aug 18, 2021)

Really! I've spent the last 20 yrs fighting for this country and your gonna act like I'm not worthy of advice on elk in a particular unit....lol....im plenty good enough to tag....take your self righteous reply and shove it up your ass......to answer your question...thats what I expect!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Dwayneb said:


> Really! I've spent the last 20 yrs fighting for this country and your gonna act like I'm not worthy of advice on elk in a particular unit....lol....im plenty good enough to tag....take your self righteous reply and shove it up your ass......to answer your question...thats what I expect!


I didn’t say you weren’t worthy. You asked for
help, so I gave you some. Apparently a sense of humor isnt something you have much of.

some thoughts:

1. No one forcefully made you to sign up for the armed forces. You did that all on your own. You chose that as a career, just like everyone else who picked a career.
2. While I am indeed very grateful for those who do put their lives on the line to defend this country not only here but over seas, I don’t have much respect for those who feel entitled to free handouts because of it. You played that card right off the bat as an attempt to get people to feel obligated to give you information. Cops also defend this country every day, but I’ve never seen a cop start a pitty post saying they’ve served this country and because of that, deserve handouts. I personally know several people that lost limbs, lost friends and family, suffer from long lasting conditions and you’ll never see them play the “I served you” card.
3. because of the careers we choose early on, it doesn’t make it someone else’s obligation to hand over free information that they have learned over the years on their own time. Again, that’s a choice you made. Just like everyone else.
4. You joined a few hours ago. Haven’t contributed in the past, I’m sure you’ll never log in again after you get what you’re looking for.

There’s guys on here who have put in time just like you have. But you’d never know it, and they’d certainly never use it as leverage to get information from people.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Not sure exactly what type of help you are hoping for, but in reality, there is simply no way anyone can predict where you might find a shootable deer at any given moment. I've hunted that exact area for over thirty years and don't have any idea where to tell you to hunt. ...well, there is this one spot that I would sit, but as Moose said, probably will be keeping that info to myself.
This is what I can tell you, it will be hot down there so take plenty of ice, It will be dry down there, so take plenty of water, it will be so dusty it will take weeks(if ever) to get it out of your truck. There will be plenty of hunters, so get there early to get a good camp spot. Take your fly rod, Don's lake can be fun in the off-time in the afternoon. Good luck, be careful and have fun.


----------



## 67699 (Aug 18, 2021)

MooseMeat said:


> I didn’t say you weren’t worthy. You asked for
> help, so I gave you some. Apparently a sense of humor isnt something you have much of.
> 
> some thoughts:
> ...


Some thoughts

I mentioned the military to provide a reason this is the only limited entry tag I've ever drawn, not because I feel entitled. I asked for advice, not a handout. If you don't feel as though I deserve advice or as you put it "I'm entitled" then move along this post wasn't for you. To go on replying to my initial post with meaningless junk shows me your self righteous and feel as though I have to come to the table with some sort of payment or bartering agreement. This is ridiculous and assumptive at best. You don't know me yet your level of judgment shows some callous resentment to anyone arbitrarily requesting surface information on specific hunt areas.

Either way done here. I figured after reading some discussions about hunting this was a place I could come and ask questions. But ohhhh no it seems I need to have posted 700 times about nothing before anyone steps forward to share information. 

The fact is I never needed to know your next of kin or honey hole. I've done plenty of research and will have a great hunt. This was merely to get some ideas from other folks that have hunted this area. Feel free to reply with additional opinionated garbage.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

This guy acting like the *only *reason he hasn't drawn in 20 years is military service. This is Utah. LE Elk is quickly becoming OIL for anyone who doesn't start points when they are 12. Then you may get two.

Thank you for your service, but you have to admit to yourself that you were using that to leverage people into advice. And if you honestly weren't, step back and realize that that is exactly how it comes across. There is literally no need to let ppl know you are a vet in the first post. Get to know people and you'll realize there are quite a few regulars on here in the same boat as you. I know dudes that work construction that are on 20 years without drawing an LE elk tag, so your 'reasoning' and justification to include it was silly. 

Get on OnX, find some springs off the roads and trails and go there. Sure you'll have company, probably a lot, but the elk need water and there hasn't been much this year until the last little while. If you want specific areas and advice, build relationships with some of the individuals on this forum and they'll be more willing to help. This is a good group, but every year people come on days before the hunt asking for places to hunt in the form of asking for advice. (see this post I'm not looking for a honey hole . . .)


----------



## 67699 (Aug 18, 2021)

Maybe it did come accross as I was leveraging my service. That was not my intentions. Let's just kill this thread....honestly I'm good.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

I am not new to the site, but I do not post often. I do appreciate your service and understand why you reached out for help. What you are seeing is the reaction to years and years of post just like yours. People coming on only to ask for advice, but offering nothing of their own. I don't mean you have to exchange information about hunting, but it helps to know something about you. You said it yourself "You don't know me yet your level of judgment shows some callous resentment to anyone arbitrarily requesting surface information on specific hunt areas." Because nobody knows yet, you will likely receive some callous responses. I am mostly a bystander because the knowledge here is greater than most anything I have to share, but when I have asked for advice, I have ALWAYS received it. This site has been a wealth of knowledge for me, mostly by reading what others have posted, but also receiving answers. MooseMeat responded by messing with you a little due to him seeing requests like this a lot. However you would have likely received a PM from some people (even possibly him) giving you some pointers on the area especially with it being an LE hunt. Most don't want to broadcast to the world advice like that. Your instant response of "Really! I've spent the last 20 yrs fighting for this country and your gonna act like I'm not worthy of advice on elk in a particular unit....lol....im plenty good enough to tag....take your self righteous reply and shove it up your ass......to answer your question...thats what I expect! " will not likely be seen real positive by those who may have been willing to help and may decrease your likelihood of hearing anything useful. I find having some humility when asking others for advice goes a long ways. Regardless, you have likely left and wont read this as was predicted. If you do read it I hope your hunt is all you expect it to be.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Good luck on your hunt. Sounds like you picked a good spot to focus on.


----------



## 67699 (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks man I'm super pumped. I've taken several elk over the past 8 years but never a bull I'd like for taxidermy. Not jumping the gun, I just think this is a great opportunity. I've enjoyed all the meat hunts in the past cows/spikes, but I'd sure like a nice bull. I think this cold front will really get em moving, last weekend it was dam hot up there.


----------



## 67699 (Aug 18, 2021)

MooseMeat said:


> I didn’t say you weren’t worthy. You asked for
> help, so I gave you some. Apparently a sense of humor isnt something you have much of.
> 
> some thoughts:
> ...


Moosemeat,

I apologize for my comments during this thread. That's not my character. I been really excited about this hunt and I think that emotional high got in the way of sensible thinking. I've been around hunting all my life and I get it 100% the concept of "close hold" information from folks who have put in the work. 

I've read through some of your other posts and can see you comment on alot of topics and have a ton of knowledge about Utah. 

I plan on keeping a journal and maybe I'll have some information/experiences to share with the forum if need be.

Thanks 
Dwayne


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

First, thanks for your service!

Second, be a regular here. Share your thoughts and if you have any, advice to others on units you might be more familiar with. You can give advice without giving GPS coordinates to your favorite drainage or ridge to sit on. 

BP Turkeys has been hunting that unit for 30 years and probably knows it better than anyone else. I've been hunting it 20 years and can tell you this will be a challenging hunt, archery aside! I would use these first few days to scout the area out with a bow in hand and learn the area, roads, private property, etc. Then do that again in another week, and again a week later. Then I would plan on spending the last 7-days of the hunt down there (Sept 10-17) and hunt your a$$ off. These are great dates for the archery hunt. Dates aside, this hunt is tough for archers to harvest. Even for those that know the unit very well. 

As far as quality of bulls, there's some nice bulls there. But hunting a unit you don't know, I would not pass up a decent 5 or 6 point down there in hopes of finding a 350 inch bull. 

BP Turkeys was spot on. It's going to be hot and dusty down there right now. Normally I get down there a few times during the year, but haven't had a chance to get there this summer with a busy work schedule. I have a late season rifle LE Elk tag for there this year.

Good luck! 

Please get back on here and let us know how it's going.


----------



## 67699 (Aug 18, 2021)

8-19-21 la sal unit conditions.

I arrived last night just before midnight. Got things set up enough to take cover before it got a little western hahaa. The drive up was good but without 4 wheel drive you might ha e a tough time in this gumbo mud. Approx 0100 the skies opened up and it rained, hailed, sleet like crazy all the way to daylight. Winds gusting pretty good as this front works thru. This morning 51 deg and wet conditions. Be prepared for some mud slick dirt roads.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah that clay gets nasty when it is wet. Stay safe, have fun and good luck!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Dwayneb said:


> 8-19-21 la sal unit conditions.
> 
> I arrived last night just before midnight. Got things set up enough to take cover before it got a little western hahaa. The drive up was good but without 4 wheel drive you might ha e a tough time in this gumbo mud. Approx 0100 the skies opened up and it rained, hailed, sleet like crazy all the way to daylight. Winds gusting pretty good as this front works thru. This morning 51 deg and wet conditions. Be prepared for some mud slick dirt roads.


Thats a great front to move in before the opener of the hunt. Are you able to get off road much with an ATV or anything?


----------



## 67699 (Aug 18, 2021)

I spent much of the day scouting from the truck due to the conditions. Its been a raining mess....on an ATV I'd imagine u would get covered in this mud. It's been a good day saw plenty of elk using binos and the spotter. I didn't see many bulls today but im expecting they are bachelored up and becoming more active with this cold front. Temps right now at 923pm are 39 deg @ 8631 Ft elevation. Weather is suppose to break tomorrow and clear.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Keep the updates coming when you can. I’m jealous. This weather the last couple days has me jonesing for hunting season big time! It’s been a long hot summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Very cool! Literally! I am out in the Midwest right now punching out my last big business trip so I can dedicate time hunting. Hot and humid here! I would love some 39 degree LaSal weather right about now! Good luck!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Best of luck on the hunt! I had the ml tag down there in 2016 and I still think I’ve got some of that mud stuck under the truck I took down there!

Don’t be afraid to hunt the boundaries of the two CWMUs off Taylor Flat. Lots of elk in that area.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Best of luck on the hunt! I had the ml tag down there in 2016 and I still think I’ve got some of that mud stuck under the truck I took down there!
> 
> Don’t be afraid to hunt the boundaries of the two CWMUs off Taylor Flat. Lots of elk in that area.


Plus mostly accessible without an atv or utv.


----------



## 67699 (Aug 18, 2021)

34 deg this morning....skies clear elk and deer moving quite a bit. Several bulls hollering this morning, cows chirping as well.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Best of luck on the hunt! I had the ml tag down there in 2016 and I still think I’ve got some of that mud stuck under the truck I took down there!
> 
> Don’t be afraid to hunt the boundaries of the two CWMUs off Taylor Flat. Lots of elk in that area.


Yep, that is exactly where I would be right now if I had that tag.


----------



## matpac1975 (Jul 31, 2019)

67699 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I drew the limited entry la sal archery elk tag and I'm headed up today. I was military for 20 yrs and traveled too much so this is my first ever limited entry tag and any help would be appreciated. I'm camping on Taylor flats near deep creek. I also have an archery deer tag.
> 
> ...


Moosemeat hasn't yet figured out if you have nothing


67699 said:


> Moosemeat,
> 
> I apologize for my comments during this thread. That's not my character. I been really excited about this hunt and I think that emotional high got in the way of sensible thinking. I've been around hunting all my life and I get it 100% the concept of "close hold" information from folks who have put in the work.
> 
> ...


Don't apologize to moosemeat. He's an ******* to everyone. You have to massage his ego for two to three years before he will offer any advice, which he likely has little to offer.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

matpac1975 said:


> Moosemeat hasn't yet figured out if you have nothing
> 
> Don't apologize to moosemeat. He's an ***** to everyone. You have to massage his ego for two to three years before he will offer any advice, which he likely has little to offer.


Not to everyone, just clowns like you 🤣 I’ve helped many guys on here and other sites. You’re just mad because I called you on your BS internet scouting attempt a few years ago. 10 posts in 2 years? You surely contribute a ton I’m sure.

you mad because you ate your tag because someone wouldn’t come hold your hand and do the hard part for you? Or because you got called on your excuse for not having enough experience to figure something out on your own? 

you’re right, I have no advice or experience with anything hunting related. I make it up as I go along. I just keep getting lucky I suppose


----------



## Dwayneb (Aug 26, 2021)

I decided to return home today. Temps were 82 when I left. The full moon in conjunction with hotter temps has pushed most of what I was seeing nocturnal. Still some bulls feeding on the south end of CWMU on an east facing slope but only for a bit in the evening. These bulls were mainly 4pts or small 5s....they are white horned...velvet is gone. Spikes and smaller bulls still packing velvet from what I saw. 

Deer numbers were decent the first 2 days until the warm weather arrived. Saw a few smaller 3s and 4s. Had a good 28" 4pt on day 2 in range but he was spooked by some ATVs. Apart from that the daytime deer movement has definitely slowed down similar to the elk with a few exceptions. 

Had some guys spotlighting on some of the roads at 3am Sunday morning....that certainly doesn't help things. Also, people on the CWMU ridding UTVs inside the fence line 45 mins before dark knowing the elk were moving down really got my blood boiling....but nothing I can do except keep hunting. 

Either way I'm gonna return the last 10 days or so. I've got limited PTO and I gotta make my time count. It would be nice if the bulls hated each other by then and are moving down to the flats where alot of the cows seem to be already. Hopefully we get some cooler weather to kickstart the fun, my dream has always been at least 1 good bull....it won't be for the lack of trying. 

I appreciate the advice and comments...

Thanks
-D


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Wait a minute...who's Dwayneb and who's 67699. Oh well...
Passing on 5pt elk down there looks like a big bowl of tag soup in the making to me . As the season progresses and more and more people are down there setting up small city sized camps with 8 or 10 40ft toyhaulers all formed up in a circle, generators blastin, kids screaming, dogs barking, guys chasing around on their Razors at top speed, it is just going to get worst as any and all elk move onto the private ground and watch from above, behind the protective fences. As to the nicer deers...they just somehow vanish.
The craziness of the upcoming rut will help a little, but it literally only lasts a few minutes into the morning before those stays that might have hopped the fences during the night hop right back over to their "safe place".


----------



## Dwayneb (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm not sure what happened to my log in....lol it says I joined 9 hrs ago.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

never loose hope. be patient the bulls will show up.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

MooseMeat said:


> Not to everyone, just clowns like you 🤣 I’ve helped many guys on here and other sites. You’re just mad because I called you on your BS internet scouting attempt a few years ago. 10 posts in 2 years? You surely contribute a ton I’m sure.
> 
> you mad because you ate your tag because someone wouldn’t come hold your hand and do the hard part for you? Or because you got called on your excuse for not having enough experience to figure something out on your own?
> 
> you’re right, I have no advice or experience with anything hunting related. I make it up as I go along. I just keep getting lucky I suppose


Yeah i've learned a lot from you the hard way......more power to ya😜


----------



## Dwayneb (Aug 26, 2021)

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> never loose hope. be patient the bulls will show up.


Does anyone know the size of the Bar A Creek Ranch. OnX doesn't show any property lines.


----------



## matpac1975 (Jul 31, 2019)

MooseMeat said:


> Not to everyone, just clowns like you 🤣 I’ve helped many guys on here and other sites. You’re just mad because I called you on your BS internet scouting attempt a few years ago. 10 posts in 2 years? You surely contribute a ton I’m sure.
> 
> you mad because you ate your tag because someone wouldn’t come hold your hand and do the hard part for you? Or because you got called on your excuse for not having enough experience to figure something out on your own?
> 
> you’re right, I have no advice or experience with anything hunting related. I make it up as I go along. I just keep getting lucky I suppose


Well I hate to burst your bubble but I had one of the best elk hunts of my life. Thanks to some help from others on this forum and talking to hunters on the mountain I was able to call in a bunch of bulls, watched two big bulls push each other around from 20 yards away, see some amazing country, and spend time with family. My advice to everyone is to respect others and enjoy the outdoors. We are only here for a short time.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

matpac1975 said:


> Well I hate to burst your bubble but I had one of the best elk hunts of my life. Thanks to some help from others on this forum and talking to hunters on the mountain I was able to call in a bunch of bulls, watched two big bulls push each other around from 20 yards away, see some amazing country, and spend time with family. My advice to everyone is to respect others and enjoy the outdoors. We are only here for a short time.


Oh hes up to 11 posts now! Big contributor status achieved!


----------



## Dwayneb (Aug 26, 2021)

Here's to hoping an 11pt steps in front of me this weekend....


----------



## Dwayneb (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm headed back on Friday for the final 2 wks of the season. When I find reception I'll try and update the thread for anyone else who might have this tag. Hopefully things have changed and the bulls are moving. So far this has been fairly tough and uneventful. Alot of folks say things change drastically during the final week. Good luck to the rest who are in the field trying to get er dun.


----------



## EchoLimaKilo (Feb 10, 2021)

Shot him there on Saturday morning, had him bugling and pushing cows up the hill. I kept cow calling and sliding over above him to keep the wind right. Got lucky and had him step out at 15 yards, the rest is painful packout history. Everybody I talked to kept saying the last week was awesome, it’ll happen!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Fantastic bull - thanks for sharing!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Excellent bull. Great job..


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Gorgeous bull!


----------



## Dwayneb (Aug 26, 2021)

Congratulations man that's a nice bull. I'm camped on Taylor flats doing the same thing. I did get a decent buck yesterday morning. I could hear and see some bulls on the CWMU but nothing that came down. Each day seems different, a good cold front sure would spice things up a bit. That is a heck of a bull u got man....awesome!


----------



## Wbrim (Sep 5, 2021)

What a great bull! Nice work!
That’s a good looking buck, too! Nice little extra on there.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Both animals are very nice. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That's a great buck, nice job!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the great looking buck!


----------



## Dwayneb (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks everyone, now I can just focus in Elk. We had some bulls a few days ago down lower but now most seem to be back up higher. Tonight hiked up the north fence line of the CWMU. Heard a few bugles from other hunters, saw one small bull that was bout it....tomorrow is another day!


----------



## EchoLimaKilo (Feb 10, 2021)

Thanks guys, feeling pretty fortunate to have had the opportunity. Nice buck man! I like that little top sticker he has there, pretty sweet. Hope everyone else has good seasons as well!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

EchoLimaKilo said:


> Thanks guys, feeling pretty fortunate to have had the opportunity. Nice buck man! I like that little top sticker he has there, pretty sweet. Hope everyone else has good seasons as well!


Nice bull. There is always a couple nice bulls taken off the La Sal(public) every year. You didn't actually say, but was he taken on public or one of the CWMU's or even in the Taylor flat area?


----------



## EchoLimaKilo (Feb 10, 2021)

BPturkeys said:


> Nice bull. There is always a couple nice bulls taken off the La Sal(public) every year. You didn't actually say, but was he taken on public or one of the CWMU's or even in the Taylor flat area?


Thanks, much appreciated. He was on public on the edge of the Taylor flat area, just got lucky to find him heading for a little pocket in there where nobody was at.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats a great La Sal bull


----------



## 1trhall (Oct 18, 2017)

MooseMeat said:


> I didn’t say you weren’t worthy. You asked for
> help, so I gave you some. Apparently a sense of humor isnt something you have much of.
> 
> some thoughts:
> ...


 Couldn't have said it better myself. 

As a fellow veteran of the sandbox I wish you luck sir... Please be sure to log back in when you have completed your hunt successfully and share the details so others can benefit from your time on the mountain.


----------



## 1trhall (Oct 18, 2017)

Dwayneb said:


> Congratulations man that's a nice bull. I'm camped on Taylor flats doing the same thing. I did get a decent buck yesterday morning. I could hear and see some bulls on the CWMU but nothing that came down. Each day seems different, a good cold front sure would spice things up a bit. That is a heck of a bull u got man....awesome!
> View attachment 149134


Congrats on a nice buck. Good luck with the bull! Hope you drill one.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Been 8 days........ Think we will hear back from Dwayneb?


----------



## Dwayneb (Aug 26, 2021)

I





















wanted to add a final update to my elk hunt. So much to say but I'm just gonna keep it simple. I spent the final 15 days of the season camped on Taylor flat. I tagged out on a nice bull on the evening of the 16th. The last 4-5 days were on fire. This is my first bull ever that wasn't a spike. Its literally a dream come true to have been successful on a hunt where I was beginning to doubt I'd see a big bull and close the deal. Thanks to those who offered advice, this is a hunt ill never forget.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Dwayneb said:


> I
> View attachment 149293
> View attachment 149294
> View attachment 149295
> wanted to add a final update to my elk hunt. So much to say but I'm just gonna keep it simple. I spent the final 15 days of the season camped on Taylor flat. I tagged out on a nice bull on the evening of the 16th. The last 4-5 days were on fire. This is my first bull ever that wasn't a spike. Its literally a dream come true to have been successful on a hunt where I was beginning to doubt I'd see a big bull and close the deal. Thanks to those who offered advice, this is a hunt ill never forget.


Congrats! That's an awesome bull!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on a great bull!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Great bull. 
Nice work !!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

That's a brute, congratulations!


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome bull!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like you put in a lot of work and it paid off. Now you just need a smile to match the success. Those usually go in the hero shot photo.😉


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Great job. Excellent bull


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful bull and buck. Looks like persistence payed off.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on a great bull! LE archery elk is a tough hunt here in Utah! What an amazing experience for you to remember for a very long time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Dwayne! This is Ryan, the Surburban you rescued from a flat tire. 

So glad to see you did get a nice bull! Congrats!


----------

